# Anyone wants to do an internship in China?



## mgm0

I might be able to help you guys out if there is any interest.


----------



## nicko

Can you post some more details? What part of China, Restaurants, costs involved, housing?


----------



## mgm0

The thing is that the terms are very negotiable. Ill put the guy or gal in touch with the HR over in the hotel and they'll take it up from there.

The internship is in no way guaranteed until after the first interview with HR. As for the benefits they include housing inside the hotel with one roommate. Three meals in the canteen plus one in the buffet everyday.

If you are good at negotiating you can get em to throw in the use of the gym and pool. As for the money wont get rich doing internships that's for sure but China is a very cheap place to live and its sufficient(again how much you get its up to you.)Its quite easy to move inside Asia once you are in.

The hotel belongs to the Starwood hotel group and they are opening hotels very fast so if you decide to stay inside the company and transfer somewhere else, its very doable. The city is Shenzhen which is right beside Hong Kong, has a great metro system and is pretty good with the food if you like to eat around.

Any kind of intern is welcome, on the service side as usual you will be able to move around a lot. And on the kitchen side you will probably be working with me in the western kitchen unless you speak some Chinese, if you do you'll be able to work in pastry buffet kitchen and the Chinese kitchen. It is definitely a different experience and while its not the best in any way it beats a lot of the joints in which Ive been. As for expenses you'll have to take care of the plane tickets, your clothes, your deodorant and the beers. That's it really, the hotel takes care of a lot of things for you visas, insurance, laundry, uniform, etc.

I hope I shed some light on the situation, fell free to ask any of the thousand of things that I forgot to mention. As you go through the process ill be there for whatever you guys need, at least as much as i am able being half a world away.

Cheers

M


----------



## jeandre

Hi chef, I sent you a PM, but i thought I'd post to the thread as well. I'd be really interested in the opportunity. I see there are 3 Starwood Hotels in Shenzen, which one would be the one you are referring to?

How difficult is the recruitment process and how long does it usually take? What are the hours like? Is it difficult to become part of the community and make friends, I mean, it's an entirely different country where we aren't familiar with the lifestyle.

If you'd be able to help, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## 1234

Recently doing culinary MBA in South Korea.  Planning to do 6 months internship at a hotel in China.


----------



## mgm0

Anywhere in particular? Area of choice?


----------



## brianbear

hi Chef this is Brian Watson I will be in your neck of the woods beginning of August
Guangzhou area,,
Could really use the experience and whatever extra cash is welcome hahaha! Gotta have beer & laundry money.. Oh Ya...my fiance is from Guangzhou & she would be greatly pleased if I got good start on new life worth her in China
get back to me as soon as possible I will send you my email


----------



## brianbear

hi Chef this is Brian Watson I will be in your neck of the woods beginning of August
Guangzhou area,,
Could really use the experience and whatever extra cash is welcome hahaha! Gotta have beer & laundry money.. Oh Ya...my fiance is from Guangzhou & she would be greatly pleased if I got good start on new life worth her in China


----------



## vongy

hie.i did not go to culinary school but i want to start somewhere. do you know how i can get a mentor. i am from zimbabwe and in zimbabwe you can never get a chef willing to mentor you. thank you


----------



## mgm0

Mentoring is not exactly an easy subject.

People don't just mentor you. Usually if you are the best guy in the kitchen the chef will recognize this and pile more responsibilities on you(we are nothing if not petty) The kind of mentoring you see on movies and read about its either paid for or fantasy from my point of view. All the mentoring that I have ever received has been hard earned and (I feel) pretty much as a matter of course. There is no "active mentoring" going on, just do this or do it this way, faster, faster, faster. There has been no hand holding in my experience.

I am sure other people have had different experiences.


----------



## vongy

am I able to apply for internship as well even though I have no experience


----------



## royisii

I can recommend an internship in China. SII agency offers internships in Food and Beverage departments of hotels. These internships help you gain valuable international experience, while also allowing you to be involved with restaurants and events in the hotels. Check out www.sii-internship.com for more information.


----------



## aamir hashmi

Hey Chef, 

I currently work at the Ritz Carlton Dubai (1 year) and have worked in another restaurant too also in dubai. And i just wanted to know how possible would it be for me to work in china? If the options are still open!


----------



## felix101

Dear Chef, 

I saw your post on internships in China and am very interested in working in Guangdong. 
Whilst I have no experience in Western cuisine (I worked for 10 months in London in a Michelin starred Cantonese restaurant). I am interested in working in this area and am passionate about developing a career in South China, specifically Guangzhou or even Shenzhen. 

I am very keen to learn and start from the bottom and will put in my all.


----------

